# Jerky time again!!!



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mrs Ranch told me to get the remaining venison jerky done because she needs room in the freezers. Being a obedient husband, I fired up the smoker this morning & did 2 batches (will do the last 2 batches tomorrow)... Jerky smokes at 145 degees for 3 hours then flip... do another 1.5 hours at the same temp & then finish at 175 for the last hour. Good to go!!!

I also found time to pick a dozen good-sized japs for tonight's meal. We both love bacon wrapped, stuffed japs right off the smoker (of course I did have to sample one for QC purposes)!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Aw Man That's Off The Hook.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

oh ya that looks great! that's quite a bit of jerky looks good and the japs too awesome!!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice! Are you a fan of the Kitchen Aid appliances? I see at least one in the background.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice. My address is. That jerky looks very tasty.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

The jerky sure looks good and that smoker looks like it would cook for an army.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank guys. Got an early start finishing it up. Last batch went on at 10 AM & now I racing the rain... Almost ready to flip.

My wife has been working on getting yesterday's batches vacuumed packed most of the morning...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The jerky sure looks awesome, how many pounds was that?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Not sure on the exact weight Law Dog... I'm going to guess probably 160-185 pounds. I know I had 23 bags vacuum packed bags to start & they normally hold about 8 pounds each... Going to start distributing some of the finish product to some friends later today (I only need ~15 pounds personally).

Still got a fair amount of stew meat (both venison & pig) still in the freezers, so I'll probably be making sausage here shortly & then distribute it to the older guys that don't get out to hunt much anymore...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

W_R_Ranch

Tell us how you processed, is it all thin sliced roast? what did you season it all with and how long will it last before going bad after you open a bag?

Thanks,
John


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

When I process my venison, I separate the individual muscles on the hams & shoulders and slice them 3/16" - 1/4" thick, then cut those into strips. For seasoning I pretty much just use Fiesta Brand Jerky Seasoning and add additional crushed pepper. Then we seal & freeze it until we are ready to smoke it. After smoking, I leave it out for a day or two, then the wife vacuum packs it in various weight bags.

Never did a "how long will it last test". I usually finish a 1 lb bag in a week just snack'in.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice! You shipping me a bag, right?? haha

Tell me about this pit? Who makes them? or is that a custom homemade?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Nick, I designed it and a very good friend fabricated it for me (I was still having difficulty walking & was in physical therapy at the time). It's 7' X 3' & weighs 2700+ lbs., 3/8" plate bottom & the balance is 1/4" plate. He did a much better job that I could have done, it is very tight & drafts perfectly.

If you were closer, I'd tell you stop by for a beer & pick up a couple of bags, but we are about 300 miles away from you...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> When I process my venison, I separate the individual muscles on the hams & shoulders and slice them 3/16" - 1/4" thick, then cut those into strips. For seasoning I pretty much just use Fiesta Brand Jerky Seasoning and add additional crushed pepper. Then we seal & freeze it until we are ready to smoke it. After smoking, I leave it out for a day or two, then the wife vacuum packs it in various weight bags.
> 
> Never did a "how long will it last test". I usually finish a 1 lb bag in a week just snack'in.


Thanks,

I am going to try it this season.

John


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

WOW! That looks delicious.


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

looks gooood.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> Nick, I designed it and a very good friend fabricated it for me (I was still having difficulty walking & was in physical therapy at the time). It's 7' X 3' & weighs 2700+ lbs., 3/8" plate bottom & the balance is 1/4" plate. He did a much better job that I could have done, it is very tight & drafts perfectly.
> 
> If you were closer, I'd tell you stop by for a beer & pick up a couple of bags, but we are about 300 miles away from you...


I was going to ask about the also. Could I ask you to send me some pictures of it? I would love to see good pictures to maybe steal some ides. You don't have to but if you did I would really appreciate it. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

what do you use for heat? I did some on my smoker once, and it sucked. WAY too smokey. Advice will be rewarded with a big thank you and if we cross paths, you know I am good for a few beers!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I make coals in my 'stick burner' (its in the 1st picture) & then transfer them to the pit. It makes the heat & has just hint of smoke. If I want more smoke, I add a handful of either well rotted oak or various other woods depending on what flavor profile I want.

BTW, we're about an 80 minutes west of you if your interested in coming out the next time I do some (after deer season)...

Bring beer, I know your reputation... 

And I'll take some detailed pics for you sometime this weekend, Alwaysinshorts.


----------

